# perlite in my sulcata substrate.. ok or no?



## bdoyle (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey everyone,

buying some compost to mix w/ play sand for my sulcata 's enclosure

just wondering if a bit of purlite is ok ..

its said to be environmentally friendly and non hazardous to digest..

any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd worry about it causing impaction, depending on how much he was eating. Best I think to find some organic top soil with no additives.

Danny


----------



## bdoyle (Mar 14, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.
Unfortunately the garden centers are just starting to perk up with their spring gardening supplies around here. ( ontario, canada )

I will attempt to locate some organic potting soil mixture tonight.

Failing that I will sift through my existing compost/soil mixture and remove the perlite myself.


Can anyone tell me a good Soil to Play Sand ratio to mix in for my substrate for my Sulcata? he's a youngin' 3"


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've heard 70/30 (soil to sand) is a good mix or a 50/50 mix works well. I just used plan old dirt from outside. My soil is pretty sandy naturally.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 14, 2008)

If you can't find soil, you can always use aspen for your sulcata, and then make him/her a humid hide.


----------



## bdoyle (Mar 14, 2008)

I might use that Reptile Bedding that comes in a dehydrated Brick, I think its a partial peat mixture. It would serve the same purpose as the top soil when mixed with the sand.. to allow some moisture to be held.

As far as digestion goes, organic compost / top soil and peat are all pretty much in the same boat as far as I have experienced with raising my snakes and chameleons.

would this be suitable solution?


----------

